# The Formidable 6



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

6 young birds...pigeons are breed by SELARU COSMIN- ROMANIA
THE FORMIDABLES 6


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That's hilarious!

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL how cute.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lol....love it....i like your setup it looks nice.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

That's a great image..!



Wow...


Very cute



Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a great picture, may I borrow it?   

Thank you so much, for sharing.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Great shot!! How'd you get them to stay like that?? Love it


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

RP, that is a wonderful shot - don't know how you kept all six in one place long enough to get the shot.


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Lady Tarheel said:


> RP, that is a wonderful shot - don't know how you kept all six in one place long enough to get the shot.


hypnosis????


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Flying V!!

Well sitting V...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

awesome  I can tell that the third one from the left will be a great flyer, but all of them look amazing


----------

